# looks like pre-turkey day kids



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Scarlet's ligaments are gone and her udde is heeeeuge. Right now it looks like she's in passive labor at the moment. needless to say, I'm getting ulcers. How long would you say until I should really start worrying?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Each doe is different. Sunny (Copper-Hill W.W. Sunshine) lost her ligaments this morning. She had two HUGE bucklings about 2 hours ago. Mom has already been milked & is resting comfortably in the barn. The boys have full tummies & are taking a nap in a rubbermaid tub, in the kitchen. Sunny was a tad uncomfortable by noon, but still just hanging with the other does- eating her weight in hay. Around 3:30, she had the beginnings of a string of goo, by 4:00 she was laying down pushing... so you may very well have kids by now???
good luck & congrats
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> How long would you say until I should really start worrying?


For me it would be past time to start worrying  I'd be camping out with her with my kidding kit ready and towels getting warmed up in the dryer. Keep us posted when you can!!!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha she's making me wait. I was up every other hour going out to check on her... nothing. Today, she's looking pointier though it looks like she's stopped having contractions, her udder is still really tight and she's doing the 'smiling' thing and the whites of her eyes are pretty obvious.


I'll probably have kids when I come home tonight. craphead doe.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> craphead doe.


LOL!! Don't let her know you said that...she will make you wait even longer!:rotfl:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

aaaaaaargh. NOTHING. Her udder shrunk some too. hahahahahahaha I'm not getting up and checking her every couple of hours... but I am calling my vet just to make sure I'm not going insane.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

You jinxed it now! She'll cross her legs until you are all dressed up to go somewhere and then be screaming with one hind leg and one fore hanging out! You are so in for it!:banana02:


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

I believe it's time somebody posted the Does' Code of Honor. Anyone have a copy?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Rach! Do we have itty bitty kids yet???


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

noooooooo... we're going to wait a few days more, apparently.. argh. I so tiiiiiiiired. She was pawing today... but nothing more.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gretta started pawing a few hours before she delivered.... Hang in there! I went through what you are going through for 2 MONTHS!!! If I can survive so can you...I'm a woos.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

1) No doe shall kid until total chaos has been reached for all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family desperate for clean clothes, and their social life non-existant.
2) Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.l 
3) For every bell, beeper camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
4) If you hear the words "She's nowhere near ready, she'll be fine while we are away for the weekend" Wait till they load the car, then begin pushing.
5) Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are int he care of someone else, 10-15 calls a day is a sign you are getting close. 
6) When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore" wait at least 3 more days.
7) You MUST keep this game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your feed around then walking away from it and nesting are all good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
8) The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avaenge all your barnmates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume . Hang onto that baby for another day. Oh...they made her do tricks too? Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time. 
9) If you have fulfilled all the above and still not sure when to kid, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been provided by those who wait. Severe thunderstorms is what you are waiting for. I the heart of the storm, jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works.
10)Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes to the barn to check on you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goddies will fall their way too. 
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor to the next generation.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey, I already qualify for the first two.. Guess I'm in real trouble when my three does kid in March.. All due in the same week!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahahaha wonder if I should stage a faux get away. dorkwad is still sitting with her legs crossed


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahahaha wonder if I should stage a faux get away. dorkwad is still sitting with her legs crossed

I can never remember to take my digital camera out with me, sooo cell pictures.









That's dad to the left and my mini stallion to the right... I did put a field fencing feeder around that bale.









After chasing Bugs into his pen and letting the older doelings out. Doesn't matter anyway... He seems to only be into red does. dsfsdf weirdo.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

OH she is a cutie! I hope she gives you these kids soon!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Dorkwad???!!!!!! ooooooo she's gonna get you now. LOL


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Would you believe that I just checked her and there's like NOTHING going on back there... and I can just about touch fingers around her tail?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe you should "go in" and make sure everything is positioned....yikes!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I've never done it before... soooooooo I'm extremely nervous about it. dfafdsf


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I never did it either...hmmm. CapriceAcres does all the time..maybe pm her?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

As I recall, she said if the ligaments are gone for 12 hours she goes in....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is off the Fias site...
If the baby is in the wrong position, you will have to "go in". Make sure your nails are cut short before the kidding starts. You must wash your hands and arms with a disinfecting cleanser such as Betadine Surgical Scrub (See Suppliers). Also, clean the back end of the doe. Lube up with an proper OB lubricant and an additional squirt of Betadine. Start with just one finger, and try to feel what is going on. Work slowly and stay calm. Insert you hand/arm as necessary (Depending on your size, you may go in, if need be, as far as your elbow). Picture in your mind what you are feeling. Feel for legs and try to discern the position of the kid(s). Know what you may have to do ahead of time.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

In the last picture, she's definitely got an expression of "I am driving her so crazy!" lol


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

What is going on with her? Any babies yet?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

nooooooooooothin... the tease is still preggo eggo... she is doing more lying down and what not today. who knows.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

If you do have to go in...think banana. The kid should be in there in the shape of a banana.
The process sounds scary but its not, just remain calm even if you are freaking out. 
Has she shown any signs of distress?

A faux trip wont work they know better.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Nope... in fact, the little sadist has been looking pretty pleased with herself lately. Last night, she broke out of her pen, so I get to fix that here shortly. I think she somehow managed to jump the gate... though how she managed that as big as she is, I'll never know.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Hehehe my girls are out there rooting for her.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It HAS to be today!!! She is just too pregnant. Hopefully the jump over the gate shook things up a bit


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha noooooooothing... I'm thinking if she doesn't progress any tomorrow, she'll be seeing the vet... who scares her. She'll probably go tomorrow or monday... in the cold rain and snow. bawhahahaha


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, I fear we've lost reicheru to Kid Waiting Syndrome.. KWS for short..


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!! I think she will go into labor tonight. Tomorrow morning at the latest. Is she still digging? Do you have her alone?  I am excited...woo hoo!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

She's in with a very submissive doe... maybe she'll stay in the shelter is my theory. hahaha She's not doing anything now... no digging.. no drifting from the herd... no back arching... nothing. Maybe I need to drag the laptop out there so she can read for herself what she should be doing.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Tell her I said to get with the program...enough already!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahaha nothing yet... If she shows no progress by tomorrow, she gets to see the vet... again...


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you tell her that? Maybe you should go out side with the plunger and tell her its the vet or the plunger! LOL


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

She is so cruel. I'm watching her on the camera and got excited seeing goooo... NO. it was just a shadow. sdfsadfadf argh!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeeze. Come on Scarlette!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

oh come on! No babies yet????


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Whatsay, Dorkwad? The first of Dec is a good day.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Whatsay, Dorkwad? The first of Dec is a good day.


LOL! 
Maybe reicheru is busy taking pictures of BABIES for us! :banana02:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Dorkwad has yet to pop out wee little dorkwads in training. -headdesk- I let her out into the big pen with everyone else... thinking, hey, maybe chasing the big kids around will get things going. ARG! nothing and the vet isn't worried yet... he wants to give her another week. I stuck a baby monitor and camera in there... bawhahahaha no way am I sleeping out there in the cold.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Would the babies be called Dorkweeds maybe? 
Good thing you got the camera..I remember many a night making that trek through the snow to the barn just to have Gretta look at me like I was nutso.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

MInelson, I know the look you are talking about. The first barn my husband built for me didn't have power so I bought a really farmy, Little House on the Prairie lantern from Lehman's for my barn light. And every two hours I would dress all up and light my little lantern to go out and have my does look at me like I was a complete moron. Good times.

Reicheru, don't you have a full day in the city planned sometime soon? That's the day! Woohoo!:banana02:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cara said:


> MInelson, I know the look you are talking about. The first barn my husband built for me didn't have power so I bought a really farmy, Little House on the Prairie lantern from Lehman's for my barn light. And every two hours I would dress all up and light my little lantern to go out and have my does look at me like I was a complete moron. Good times.
> 
> Reicheru, don't you have a full day in the city planned sometime soon? That's the day! Woohoo!:banana02:


Yes Cara, every 2 hours for me too. I would check them at 10pm, set the alarm for 12, 2, 4, 6am. I wore my clothes to bed so I would just have to throw on the coat, boots and mittens. The horses were annoyed with me also...they would get up in the beginning but as time went on they just laid there.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't wait a week! LOL Tell that goat to get it in gear, I'm dying of excitement for you.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha now I just flip the TV on. So much easier now. She's actually in a big hoop hut with an extension cord run out there [complete with light, camera, and baby monitor hooked up]. 


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss... Dorkwads have dorkweeds... how very forgetful of me. bawhahaha


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You know you are in a race with Chris30523 for baby pictures  you better get on Dorkwad to start pushing..


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

haha maybe if I tell her that she's racing another doe to motherhood, she'll do something...


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

No no no dont tell her a thing they will have a contest on who can hold out the longest!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

goooooood point! hahahahahaha


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Nothing yet... though I noticed today when she was standing on the fencing eating from the round bale that she's now 'hanging open' a bit back there.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

oh my! still waiting? .... I had a doe due tomorrow. She popped out twins (boy/girl) early this morning. She was so quick that we didn't miss a minute worth or sleep waiting for hers... maybe you'll have some soon.
good luck
susie


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

yarrow said:


> oh my! still waiting? .... I had a doe due tomorrow. She popped out twins (boy/girl) early this morning. She was so quick that we didn't miss a minute worth or sleep waiting for hers... maybe you'll have some soon.
> good luck
> susie


Yarrow, did you post pictures? I didn't see them! Congratulations! 

Reicheru, I think she will have them tonight for sure!:happy:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

ahahaha that's what I thought last week.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well?? I am still waiting for mine??How about you??


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

stiiiiiiiiill nothing... ahahahaha I stopped grabbing her butt since she's gotten so sdfsdgfsdfasd


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe we'll get kids for christmas.Mine turns her butt away from me when I come near.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Just so ya know...I started pacing at Thanksgiving and Gretta finally gave in on JAN 16th!!!!
I got so sick of saying...no, not yet. I think everyone thought I was nut case. I know I drove this forum crazy...especially when all of a sudden I was terrified that she wasn't pregos after all and my Mom had already knitted a baby goat sweater!! I can't believe it's been a year...so hang in there reicheru and Chris.. keep us posted...
BTW...I think they both will have their babies before this weekend


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

she's definitely not as active as she used to be... though she has learned to enjoy bowling the big kids into the electric fence. dafsdfsdf


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

We have agitation tonight... This is probably the most active I've seen her in a while... now if she would kindly keep herself in frame of the video, I'll be much appreciative.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

You kidding?! The WHOLE THING is going to happen out of frame and you'll wake up to fluffy babies and missed it..


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Kittikity is right. Dorkwad wont stay where you can see her.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Is her name really Dorkwad? lol


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha no... but I think she's getting a name change.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you better trudge out there every 2 hours tonight...its a happinin


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Well???


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Do we have new Kids yet???


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Noooooooooooo... RAWR!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I cannot repeat what her new name is... harhar. Nothin yet... she'll probably go tomorrow either right before or while I'm at this auction upstate.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> I cannot repeat what her new name is... harhar. Nothin yet... she'll probably go tomorrow either right before or while I'm at this auction upstate.


Maybe there will be some baby goats at the auction 
I'm going to an auction too tomorrow....but not to buy any critters :hobbyhors


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

'not to buy any critters' 

FAMOUS LAST WORDS. bawhahahahaha god how many times have I told myself that.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

hmm I bet she will have two bucks now that you have been wait so long......Dorkwad...Love it!!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So, Reicheru, Did she pop while you were at the sale? Did you buy anything?


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope she is in the barn tending to triplets.....three lil dorkweeds.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

togg75 said:


> I hope she is in the barn tending to triplets.....three lil dorkweeds.


LOL! I hope so too


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Noooooooooo... I was for sure she would have kidded as I just now got home. lol


I didn't buy anything... all the tack and equipment was way over priced and I didn't have transportation for this mare I LOVED. boo.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Any fluffy lil baby goats in your barn yet? Maybe she is just bloated and not preggo?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I think she may have swallowed a watermelon seed... or four. harhar!

no babies yet. The great pyrs woke me up this morning at 4am... so I jumped up, got dressed, marched out there in the cold, thhinking she was kidding... NOTHING. I swear it's a conspiracy.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

mine is still holding on to hers too. When is the next full moon??


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmmm...it's starting to look like how Gretta was last year...I would mark Jan 16th on your calendar as the day  But you still have to check every 2 hours at least up until then


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I will guess that Friday will be the day (next full moon) If she was here it would be tomorrow we got to 70 degrees today and expecting severe thunderstorms tonight and snow tomorrow. Guess when the cali doe (rabbit) is due thinking about all the layers I will have to put on to get to the rabbit shed.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha yeaaaah... weather is supposed to be cold and wet tomorrow and weds. uuuugh.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya know, all you have to do is think she wont kid soon......lol


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I'm gonna whisper into the non-ears of my two that if they do to me what reicheru's doe is doing to him, they'll have to look for a different dumbo to give them animal crackers! I AM TIRED of opening this thread without seeing baby pixs!!!

Get on with it for crying out loud!
Paul


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha just when I think she can't get any bigger/pointier... she does.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

I watched a doe every night for a month when I thought the ligiments were gone. I almost took her to the vet, but I didn't. then in February while I was gone to work "pop" out came triplets two bucks and a doe.....My wife would laugh and laugh at me trecking to the barn in the middle of the night to "help"


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru my doe was jumping fences 15 minutes before kidding I caught her put her back in her pen and said not for another 2 weeks or so if she is that active. And she was huge. I went back inside. Then my brother comes and says your goat is either dieing or having a baby. I didn't believe him but went out just in case and yes she was kidding wasn't it just 15 minutes ago she jumped the fence? I tell ya jumping fences is no sign that it will not be soon. In fact get prepared to catch that kid lol!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh and I hope she kids very soon for you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How is the goat watch going?


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought we had some good news today....I think she did swallow a Watermelon seed.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

togg75 said:


> I thought we had some good news today....I think she did swallow a Watermelon seed.


yeah..maybe she's not even pregnant....


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha nothing. I thought fo sho she'd kid in the crappiest weather. It's the saddest thing... she no longer lifts her tail unless it's to berry... otherwise it just hangs there... and running has to be handsdown the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

You need a stable mate.  Its the best $100 bucks you can spend during kidding season. 

Patty.


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Oh...this thread is too funny! My husband did the night checking after I grew tired of it....so when did they have their babies??? When we weren't watching. Except Meadow....although she tried...but the baby wasn't coming out right. 

Pretend that you aren't watching.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hanging tail is a good sign. I figured mine would go last night as it was windy,rainy,and a full moon but alas no kids yet....


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I didn't bother going out to check on her last night. LOL I figured that if she wasn't screaming her head off, she wasn't in labor... sure enough, no kids this morning either. HAHAHAHA


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Reicheru, 
Ava never said a word last year when two bucklings popped out.
Paul


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA -beats head against desk- Let's all pray that Scarlet does not pull an Ava. I like sleep. ^____^


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

No kiddies yet....good greif. Dorkwad!

Really try fias co farms web site they have a ton of good birthing info and pictures to help aid in discernment.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Apparently, Scarlet is the one who needs to read the FF website. lol



ugh. I'm nursing her sister's kid back to health. I came back from riding this afternoon and found her hypothermic in the hay... not under the heat lamp.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

bump...anything yet????
:duel:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Nooooooooothing... I thought for sure she'd go tonight.

I lost her sister's kid this afternoon and had to take her body upstate for a necropsy. This is just so messed up. ugh. For once, I'm praying dorkweed waits to kid until I find out what's going on.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

oh, I'm sorry this is happening ...ok, reverse prayers...hang on Dorkwad...wait until Christmas.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

She's being a little tyrant today. I may have to throw together a little stall just for herself. I just saw her try to throw one of the nuber doelings over the stall. yiiiiiikes. I'm pretty sure this has more to do with only being outside for an hour the last 2 days because of the ice... and that there's beet pulp still available.The little piggies.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is really being a pill!!!!! She has alot of nerve making all of us wait this long. I think she just wants the attention-- that's it, she is a diva!!!! A Diva Named Dorkweed. That sounds like a title to a book. Hmmmm, there might be something to that.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it gonna be real soon. The worse they are the more active they are and the more you don't think she will means she will.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Rach, I am starting to think Gretta will kid before her!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh!!! the suspense is Killing me... almost enough to make me not want a goat.....nah I still want one.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Reicheru, you need to re-title your post...Pre-Christmas day kids
I think it's going to be the week of Jan 16th because this is exactly how it was with my Gretta last year...thought it would e Thanksgiving, then Christmas, then New Years LOL!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


This is too funny. 

The best thing is I started reading this forum right before or about the time she posted this so I have been watching this thread since the beginning.....:viking:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahahaha maybe we'll have turkey for Christmas dinner. I thought fo sho that she'd go last night... she hardly laid down all night... nooooooooooo... she's going to wait until I drag my other does upstate to be bred.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

She's walking funny today... kind of low and long? Not sure how to describe it. Buuuut... given that it's 60* right now, today would be a good day, Scarlet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Anything? low and long sounds promising LOL!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I came home this evening... and it looks like she or someone has been nursing on her. I got excited... looked for kids... NOTHING. freaks.


Now I have to figure out how to keep her from 'relieving the pressure' back there, if it is her... now that she's sitting in a stall by herself.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it's time for another picture of Dorkwad....now, before she has the Dorkweeds, so we can feel sorry for her instead of frustrated with her


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Minelson said:


> *I think it's time for another picture of Dorkwad....*now, before she has the Dorkweeds, so we can feel sorry for her instead of frustrated with her


I AGREE.

You know, I don't think that the "view counter" works on this thread. It counts more than two thousand views. I AM SURE that I've checked it a thousand times :grit: -just me- expecting to see fotos of little Dorkweeds all over the place. GET BUSY Dorkwad!!!
Paul


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah Dorkwad! You are not only taking Reicheru's time but lots of other folks too!
Christmas is almost here cant you tell time??


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha it's looking like Santa is going to come early. She's pointy as heck back there and I saw what looked like dried colored discharge. She also ate little of her grain tonight but still ate hay... which isn't like her [or most goats I know] lol

I'm thinking within 3 days?


hahaha I'm looking for AA batteries. I never have any when I need them. RAWR.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Have pity on us Dorkwad, I mean really!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You Better Find Those Batteries!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

were waiting.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

nothin yet... go back inside and leave me be.









heh heh heh. mom's going batty. sweeet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you! ohhhhh poor Dorkwad. She looks ready to me. I think she might just plop them right in that tire! LOL! I'm excited! wooo hoo!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

meeep?


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

She is awful round in the rear end.....looks close to me.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of names for the dorkweeds...I think it should have a Thanksgiving theme. Like Pilgrim, Turkey and Pumpkin if it's trips. Or Potatoe and Gravy for twins. Or Grace for a single doeweed. If it's quads...Stuffing, Cranberry, Yam and ******


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So what's going on??? Dorkwad still being a Dork? (I use the word dork very lovingly)


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeep... she woke me up this morning, hollering and carrying on... she was just being annoying.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

When I first read your post I thought she had let the little dorkweeds out of her kangaroo pouch. But NNNOOOOOO! She is still holding those cute lil babies inside making sure that even worse weather comes before she drops them out.
:grit:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> yeeeeeeeeep... she woke me up this morning, hollering and carrying on... she was just being annoying.


jeeeeez! ok..she better have them before Wed am...I'm leaving town and won't be able to check on her here a GAZZILLION times a day!


----------



## Pemburu (Apr 20, 2006)

Hard to believe I log on to check on this goat .... at about 1am my time. I don't even have a goat... yet. This goat is trying to talk me out of them. Show me some cute baby pics ... quick!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Her appetite was kinda blah today as well... she ate she just didn't wolf it down like she usually does. I think tomorrow, I'm going to go buy some Ketone strips and check her. It can't hurt to have them on hand anywho...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i did not read all the posts but was wondering what do you feed her? 
my does are eating well until they kid and most eat inbetween as well.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I feed grass hay free choice. Then she and the doelings gets alfalfa pellets, a handful of sunflower seeds for a treat and everyone gets the Dumor goat feed. She also has free choice loose minerals and baking soda.

Maybe she's just taking her time eating because she has the entire stall to herself... she seems to be taking her time baking the buns in the oven.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like the website is fixed.....but still no dorkweeds.:goodjob:
:bouncy:
:happy:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

noooooooo... my guess is the next 48 hours by the looks of her udder and puffy/baggy hoohoo.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe she is having them right now!


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Christmas babies!!!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha nooope... I've been watching her on camera all day. I don't have THAT kind of luck otherwise I'd go play the lottoooo.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

How cold is it supposed to be? Mine waited on the coldest day we have had so far.Poor little kidcicles.Look at my pics.Better yet show them to dorkweed and get her mothering instincts going.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

dumor goat feed is not the best choiuce in my opinion. how much alfa pellets do you feed? i would be alarmed if she astarts beeing sluggish with eating. watch for metabolic disease like hypocalcemia and ketosis (pregnancy toxemia). first clue is not eating as they should.
do you have any due dates for her?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I think it may have just been because she was separated... I put Princess in with her because I'm pretty sure she wouldn't try nursing off Scarlet and her appetite picked back up. Never mind that I also took about 1cc of molasses and drizzled it over her feed... the brat. >.<

I think that when I weighed my measuring cup of alfalfa pellets it was about a pound or so... I have very few choices when it comes to feed here... it's either Dumor or the local stuff my feed store makes. It's mixed for sheep and goats and just isn't as good. suuuucks.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

do you get plain clean oats? that would be enough already. if you can get barley to mix in, even better. i would not switch it now just before kidding but think about it for later next year.
i'm not a big fan of molasses either. brings the bacterial balance in the rumen out of balance, does more often freshen with congested udder and the list goes on. 
one pound of alfa pellets does not meet her needs for calcium this late in pregnancy. i would start increasing slowly to 3 pounds. watch her temperature after she freshened for signs of milk fever (low temp).


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

She gets a scoop with breakfast and dinner... I'll have to weigh it out tomorrow morning when I feed. Sad part is, I know how much that big measuring cup of Strategy weighs. lol
I can get rolled oats but not barley. 

I hate the molasses... but it was enough to tempt her. I may try a bit of applesauce tomorrow.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

don't put anything else in her food to tempt her. instead try to bring the balance back in the rumen. anything extra just makes matters worse. do you have fortified vit. b complex? probios/yoghurt? that will help and stimulate her appetite.
do you have tums? double strength, a coupple of them and you might help with the calcium needs. if you can get cmpk injectable from your vet, get it know. you might need it when she starts kidding. sluggish labor and not coming into milk will also indicate that she did not had enough calcium in her diet. 
wish you luck and hopefully healthy kids


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Helllloooo out there....any babies yet? Christmas babies would be wonderful. Just think of all the cute names. Holly, Star, snow, Barry ( as in Holly and Barry), Frosty, Nick, Mistletoe, the reindeer; Prancer, Dancer, Comet, Cupid, Donder, Blitzen, Donner, Vixen , (I think I have that right, maybe not)


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha As of 3pm, noooothin... I'm still out so she probably did drop them in her tire but hopefully under the heat lamp.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Nothing this morning either... rawr!


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just read all 150 posts in one setting....No b abies YET? goodness she is the dorki queen


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Jan 16th is the day I bet  But keep on checking every 2 hours for sure!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

The new moon is on Jan 10th. Thats when Scarlet is going to kid and Bonny is going to foal....


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

oy! that waiting would kill me, iv just been waiting a day and am batty as can be : / cant wiat for your baby pics!!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

HAHAAHAHAHA! Nothing yet.....wait thats not funny. Come on already have the kids.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

watch her go into labor in the next 4 hours with the severe weather rolling in. lol


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

naturally, and i leaving mine to go to a dinner party so shell start hers soon too XD


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Bad weather? Thats when she will have them. I think of Dorkwad everytime I watch my two bucklings play.LOL They survived the 20 degree weather mon and tues and it was 70 degrees on thurs.
come on Dorkwad... We need more cute kid pics..


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am beginning to think that my Allleson that is due the 20th of January will kid before Dorkwad and her lil Dorkweeds.

I hope she does soon or this will be the biggest thread in goat forum history....


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

leeeeeeeave it to dorkward to set a record. lol

nothing yeeet... baaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe you should change her name to Tight-Wad.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Maybe you should change her name to Tight-Wad.


*giggle* :clap:


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Goat Servant said:


> Maybe you should change her name to Tight-Wad.



Post of the year!!!!:goodjob:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmmmm....this is really taking a long time. Let's go back to square one... Are you SURE she is a doe and not a wether? are you SURE she is pregnant?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

:clap:


Most anticipated kids to date.....:bouncy:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hmmmm... maaaaaybe the 'udder' isn't really an udder at aaaaall. harhar


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh geesh, I've been keeping track of this thread for over a month now. Can you believe that? She's gonna wait until the fireworks go off at midnight on Dec. 31st. She'll have one at 11:59 p.m. and one at 12:01 a.m. 

Come on goatie, I need baby pics. Mine aren't due until March. Please, please, please.... Middle aged woman needs a baby fix here, come on Ms. Goatie help me out will ya...

*Now go tell her I said that so she'll kid for all of us lol.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I've triiiiied... I'm giving her a week before I break out le plunger. Just when I think her udder can't get any bigger, it doooooes. But no goo or nothing.


That said, I fixed my fencing today after the huge hoop hut flew into it during that storm. I didn't get ANY sleep last night because the great Pyrs were in the shed last night and all I heard over the baby monitor was that puppy crying to be let out. RAWR.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Can we get a picture???? Do you even have a goat????
:nana:


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Good Grief, I don't even have goats yet and this is the first thing I check when I get on the computer.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

togg75 said:


> Can we get a picture???? Do you even have a goat????
> :nana:


Hehehe that is mean :nono:!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

CookingPam777 said:


> Hehehe that is mean :nono:!



I was just teasing......




about the picture part.:lookout:


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

togg75 said:


> I was just teasing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahahaha she'd be a funny looking dog

I'll have to get a new pic of her tomorrow...


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

r u sure that she is pregnant?? Is she first freshener??


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh come on goaty....

I feel for you lol. Last year I had a mare go 3 weeks late, of course she lost her plug and started bagging up 3 weeks before her due date, so it was 6 weeks of foal watch before she finally foaled.

I've never had this problem with a goat before though.

Forget the plunger, just tip-toe out there really carefully, pop your head in and scream BOOOOO!!! then get ready to catch the kids as they come flying out.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

lol I can't believe she is still holding them!!!! I was this way with my mare Bella last year but when she was given to us we were told she might be due between christmas and march.....talk about a pain!!!! she foaled in April...


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Yup. These will be her first kids. There's no missing the udder she's sporting. lol


Right now she's playing with an old saddle pad she pulled off the crate next to her stall. weirdo.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> Maybe she wants to have the babies on the saddle pad:bouncy:


----------



## newbiekid (Dec 30, 2008)

I am hoping since their are no new posts that just possibly we have new KIDS! LOL From what I have read...I will believe it when I see it lol...Hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

nooooooooope.. she looks VERY close though... which means, her udder will shrink and she'll go another 2-3 weeks harhar


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

ahahahaha looks like whoever called New Years Eve/New Years Day may have won the guessing game. lol She doesn't have any birthing goo yet, but her udder is ridiculously large, she's hardly touched her dinner and alfalfa pellets, and is doing a LOT of stretching/pawing/getting up/lying down etc etc.


She better not be teasing me again.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wouldn't that be great....One born 2008 and one on 2009.....cool. but she will probally have quads her first time out of the gate.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that she's serious this time.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

This was my first time reading this thread. It was veeeery entertaining  I have a goat due in about 4-5 weeks.. maybe i will get my kids first LOL


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Let us know and, remember, this thread is worthless without pictures...


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahahaha IT'S A BOY!

I don't think she has any more kids in there... pictures to follow as soon as I go back out there with the hut.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

:banana02: WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO WAY TO GO DORKWAD!!!Welcome little Dorkweed!!!!:rock: Congrats.....finally LOL


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

congrtats!!! yay i want baby pics!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

cjb said:


> Let us know and, remember, this thread is worthless without pictures...


Yes indeed! Come on Tightwad..lets see the Dorkweeds!! Ya turkey!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

All right!!!!!

I think I want that pic as an avatar!

Is he for sell? As long as he stayed in the oven you know he is done just right.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

reicheru said:


> hahahahaha IT'S A BOY!
> 
> I don't think she has any more kids in there... pictures to follow as soon as I go back out there with the hut.


:banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I promise the little thing posing as a lamb is a kiiiiiiiiiid lol


We haven't decided if we're going to sell him or not... he's the right color [paint] but not the right gender. lol


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

hhhooowww cute!!! he does look like a lil lamb...adorable! Congrats on your new baby tightwad!


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the world Dorkweed!!!!!!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

Okay, question. I just got back from Walmart and his tail is just saturated with blood. I don't think it's from his mom and his cord is tied. I don't see any injury on him. Any ideas? I'm about ready to call the vet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG! Finally!! Dorkweed is just gorgeous! Worth the wait. I am so happy everything went good and he is healthy and happy. How is Dorkwad doing? Is she being a good mama?
Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Just have another look before you call your vet. Most likly he was just under mom when she passed some afterbirth blood, or he laid in it. (don't worry)  You are just excited and starting to worry over everything. 

Patty.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I brought him in the house... dried his tail off [it was saturated with blood]. I'm about to go check on him again... just to rule out afterbirth...


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

It's his taaaail. crap.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't have goats. I live on a small lot in the center of the village and will probably never have goats. But I've been coming here every day for the past month, checking this thread and waiting for your little guy to be born! Thanks for sharing the excitement. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha I just sorted the threads by reply... Dorkwad's thread has more replies with exception of the Sale/Wanted thread. Let's hope and pray that Princess does not do the same to Homesteading Today.

I finally got his tail to stop bleeding... fixed his curled ears [poor dude!] and I've been dragging him out from under the heat lamp every couple of hours to make sure he drinks. I'm tempted to buy him a buddy about his age to play with and to help with Scarlet's udder. Seriously. She has the BIGGEST udder I've ever seen on a FB boer. ridiculous.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Congratulations!!! He looks like a big boy! Maybe he cut his tail on something?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats! He is the chubbiest...or is it fluffiest little kid I have seen. Hard to believe she only had the one isn't it? My first-timer did that too. Huge as a house and one little doe.
He is adorable though. Name yet?


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

My thoughts are that the mother bit the tail while cleaning. Had a ewe bite a lambs tail one almost in half. I had to band it to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

reicheru said:


> I'm tempted to buy him a buddy about his age to play with and to help with Scarlet's udder. Seriously. She has the BIGGEST udder I've ever seen on a FB boer. ridiculous.


Do it! Do it! Do it!:bouncy:


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Finally!! He is a cutie. He does need someone to play with. I could sit for hours and watch them play. My 2 christmas kids are hopping around and climbing on stuff and are very entertaining.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

does he have on a jacket or is he just fuzzy


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Whooo Hoooo! She finally kidded! I was so close lol. I said one at 11:59 and one at 12:01 on New Years Eve/New Years Day.

He's so adorable! Big Big boy! I'm glad you got his tail all fixed up. Congrats!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

What excitement!! Congrats.... 
Awwww Dorkweedcito you are Beeaauuuutifulllll
Paul


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Good job Dorkwad...you are a legend here you know. What's the weight on Dorkweed? What a roly poly!
Is that a rear foot?? The angle is funny its hard to tell.
Congrats!!


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahaha it's an old fleece saddle pad I cut up.

I thought that maybe Scarlet bit him... fiance didn't believe meeeee...

He's not nursing as well as I'd like him to... or maybe I'm being paranoid again. He doesn't get down and nurse with his head tilted up. I'm thinking about offering him a bottle or two along with having his mom full time.

My eyeballs aaaare open. I want a either a togg or a lamancha... but a nubian or boer would be nice too. lol


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha nah... that's a strap... I think bawhahahaha I didn't weigh him last night but today, he's 8.5lbs


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!
Yea for a painted little buck, he is a real cutie!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread is just to good to let go....HAHAHAHA


----------



## giddyupgo (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Reicheru, he sure is a cute one and so chubby lol


----------

